# finally found some guinea pigs



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

i used to keep and breed guinea pigs years ago and decided last year i fancied keeping a few again ,so ive been looking for weeks :crying:emailed breeders been honest about having the odd litters and for some reason they havnt any available to me!!!! 
today i found someone having to give up :smile5:so i now have a trio of peruvian and 2 smooth sows a double hutch (needing some repairs) all for £30 bargain awww but i ended up bring home a minilop lionhead 14 month old doe awwwww shes cute and free lol and used to the guineas


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

well Good job! I really would like a Guinea pig but my parents said they'll think about till the end of May!
wELL IF YOU HAVE A CAMERA PUT SOME PICTURES ON!!


----------

